# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  [Hỏi] Cách lắp BF-BK cho vit-me này như thế nào ạ?

## hung1706

Như tiêu đề trên thì đệ xin các sư huynh, cao thủ chỉ giáo cho đệ cách lắm gối BF-BK cho cây vitme này với ạ. Thông số của em nó là THK phi 25. 1 đầu gối đỡ kia phi 20 có bậc nên vô tư, còn 1 đầu rãnh bi suốt này là 25 nên em không biết làm sao lock nó lại cho nó khỏi trượt ạ. 

Em xin đa tạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cây vitme này chắc là ngắn nên nó không cần gối bên đó. Nếu cần bác làm cái gối lắp bi 6005 vào là ok.

----------


## hung1706

Em đang tính tiện cái sơ mi và lock lại bằng ốc chìm hehe. Cho em hỏi luôn cặp BF BK 20 hiện nay bao nhiêu vậy ạ?
Thanks bác nhiều ạ!

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu bác tiện thì xẻ rảnh lắp sẹc-líp chứ không nên dùng ốc khóa
Giá của nó đây bác: http://windcam.vn/bk-bf-224.az
Nếu bác cần mình để lại cho vì mua về định chế máy mài dao nhưng lại thay đổi thiết kế nên không dung tới. Mới, đầy đủ (gối+bi+vòng đệm+Êcu khóa...)- giá 1 tr Free ship

----------


## Nam CNC

hiện nay BK BF20 2nd là vô giá vì có ai bán đâu mà biết , còn TQ thì hỏi Bảo Long , Đông Phương sẽ hiểu , còn không đá bác Luyến 1 phát chắc biết ngay liền.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ở Đông Phương bán 1200k. Vừa rồi mình có mua bộ định làm máy mài dao nhưng chuyển kiểu khác nên không biết làm gì, bác lấy thì 1T đầy đủ gối bi vòng chặn êcu bao ship luôn nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## occutit

Báo cáo BK BF20 2hand bên Tàu ship về khoảng 800k 1 bộ bác ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

có đủ bạc đạn không chú Vũ , thiếu mấy em 7004A và 6004ZZ thì cũng phải tốn thêm mấy xị nữa à.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hêhê em bị dị ứng hàng của mấy bác TQ sản xuất lắm ạ. Thanks anh Thuhanoi nhiều nhé! Mấy bạc đạn thì em có vài con nên không lo, muốn kiếm bạc bi đũa côn Jampon thì chắc ra Thanh Hùng cứa cổ 1 phát vài xị là có. Chắc tự DIY gối đỡ cho đúng tinh thần chế cháo  :Cool:

----------


## longdq

Các bác cho e hỏi là bảo dưỡng gối Bk KF thế nào ạ. Bơm mỡ hay xịt dầu cho tốt ạ

----------

